# RE: Sharp Refrigerator Hot



## MaryAguila (Oct 18, 2014)

We have one of these Sharp Butterfly SJ-WM36T stainless steel fridges. Overall, we've been really happy with it over the past three years. But this morning, I opened it to find that it is hot inside. What does this mean? Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 18, 2014)

Could be something as simple as the door didn't close well last night. You may want to check the back of the unit to make sure there is no large dust accumulation on the important parts. 
was it just one side, or both?

In other words; freezer, fridge, or both?


----------



## kok328 (Oct 19, 2014)

defrost timer stuck in the "on" position?
light not turning off when door is closed?
door seal gone bad?
lost your refrigerant and now circulating heat from the compressor.
refrigerant valve gone bad?


----------

